# Looking for familyfriendly photostorage site



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Does somebody know a good and -specially- familyfriendly photostorage site? Preferable a free and fast working one;-)

I use Photobucket for several years and I was happy with it. But now I'm getting so tired of all those advertisment with barely naked woman with shaking bodyparts linking to 18+ "datingsites" ( I was ignoring all the online poker-gambling and fake lotto-winner advertisments for some years allready...). You know, it's just not what I like to see flashing in the sides while grandma is looking for pictures of her grandchildren.

I've contacted Photobucket almost a month ago and they told me to look into it. I had to make printscreens and send them the URL of the sites the advertisements promotes. But still no change.... Turns out it is propably an "Europe thing" because the ads were not known to the Photobucket support team in the beginning and are all in Dutch or German language (and some Slavic languages I don't reconize). The ads dont' show when I'm not logged in (and am on an US server?) but as soon as I log in the ads change in language... and subjects.

Actually it is strange because Photobucket don't allow user to link to 18+ sites or to place 'disturbing'material (as mentioned in their Terms) but when an advertiser pays for it it is allright I guesss. Just some cash and there goes their familyfriendly policy. 

Above that, Photobucket is working slow (compared to several years back) and that's why I hesitate to 'upgrade to Pro' on that site (because upgrading -paying- is the only solution to get rid of this ads...)

So, the big question: does anybody have some good experiences with other photostorages sites?
It just have to store pictures and work fast. Don't need fancy editing, backgrounds, scrapbooking, slideshow, audio etc etc tools.
And specially, family friendly advertisements...

Please let me know!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

You are at the mercy of whatever advertisements pay the bills when you rely on a free site. Free doesn'r exactly mean free in that context. 

Personally I use two most reasonably priced pay sites for my photos; mylargescale.com (right here for $24 per year) and largescalecentral.com ($20 per year). 
Between the two I receive more than ample storage capacity, reliable service, am able to post the photos virtually anywhere (none of that proprietary garbage where only members can see), no annoying advertisements and most important I help to support two very useful railroad sites. 

Well worth your consideration I think.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

No problems with Flickr, but then, I cannot even tell you if there are adverts, and if there are, what they are. Sorry, I am one of thoes that tunes such things out. 

My wife is on another site, Shutterfly. She has not complained about such things. 

Hmm, I was a first class member, did not know about photo storage!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Picasa, you get some memory storage for free to start. I use it for my G-scale, Family and Church. Now I have, i think about 250GB storage for $50/year. It now also does videos. Link to my site below..............Jim

http://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. At last count I get 100 megs with MLS and 125 megs with LSC. Comes with an annual paying membership. 225 megs between the two for $24 and $20 per annum respectively.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for all sugestions guys! I'm gonna take a look arround on those sites and see where I can feel at home more. Perhaps going 1st class is an idea indeed if it gives room to store pictures. 
Only looking up against migrating my pictures... 

BTW, Jim; nice pictures!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to my MLS space, I used imageshack for many years.. 
until my photos began to randomly disappear.. 
I still have a few pages I havent yet updated..take a look at this page: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/SW1/SW1-page2.html 

I did nothing to make those photos disappear..imageshack just randomly begins deleting your photos after a year or so.. 


then I switched to photobucket..until my photos began to be held hostage for a month at a time because my traffic "exceeds bandwidth": 









I had to wait a month for my photos to return..meanwhile my webpages are useless..

You know the saying.."you get what you pay for"..pay nothing, get nothing.. 

so finally I wised up and realized I need to pay for reliable service..after doing a lot of research, I picked smugmug: 

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com

http://www.smugmug.com 


smugmug for unlimited photos + MLS for my webpages = a perfect package. (I filled up my MLS space ages ago..thats why I need additional storage!  
Smugmug is $39.95 a year..which I consider well worth it to no longer have photos hassles.. 
I paid $35 because I entered another users email when I signed up.
I think if you enter my email address when you sign up, you can get $5 off.. 
if anyone is interested, try entering scotlawrence at gmail dot com.

Scot


----------

